Ask HN: What's the best way to relax before sleep after coding hobby projects? - senatorobama
======
setzer22
Personally, it helps me relax if write I down everything that's on my mind at
the end of the coding session.

I have found it frees me from thinking further about the project, and it also
helps me achieve better productivity since I can pretty much recover my
previous thought process when I start my next session.

~~~
kreetx
I've heard other successful people do this to, not in writing but just
mentally going through the day and assessing how good/bad the events of the
day went. It gives closure and makes it easier to drop them from the conscious
mind. This was also what the methodology in Getting Things Done was mostly
about.

